# Hog Island SW 16 questions



## Brian1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Does anyone on here have a Hog Island SW16. . If so whats your experience been. How does it ride. Does it get up on plane. What speeds can you get. Do hou have pics of your boat. I live in central Texas and fly fish rocky, stumpy rivers. I’m looking into possibly getting a hog island sw16. However after riding in one I wasn’t impressed. It didn’t get fully on plane and could on get 19 mph.


----------



## skiffjet (Jan 19, 2021)

I have a Hog Island SW16 paired with a 60/40 Tohatsu jet. It absolutely gets up on plane and will do 28 mph. What size motor was on the one you rode in? I live in South Carolina and have lots of shoals on our rivers and it handles very well. Only downside is you need to have weight in the front of the boat to keep it from porpoising at higher speeds.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a 30/40 Yamaha jet, no problems with getting up on plane, but 19 mph is my top speed. I have an older boat that was made in 2012, so they might have made some improvements since then. I definitely think you will have some trade off from a nice fiberglass skiff for an indestructible boat. They can be hard to rig if you want a bunch of fancy accessories.

Skiffjet where are you located in SC?


----------



## Brian1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. What do you use for weight in the bow to deal with porpoising. Update. The HI I rode on is a 2020 Tohatsu 40 jet. It had a poling platform and rear deck 2 batteries 2 6 gal gas cans terrova trolling motor in bow


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a 30lb anchor hanging off my nose, and use a yeti 75 up front for a seat. Looks like Skiffjet has a trolling motor and probably a battery for it.


----------



## Brian1 (Jan 18, 2021)

skiffjet said:


> I have a Hog Island SW16 paired with a 60/40 Tohatsu jet. It absolutely gets up on plane and will do 28 mph. What size motor was on the one you rode in? I live in South Carolina and have lots of shoals on our rivers and it handles very well. Only downside is you need to have weight in the front of the boat to keep it from porpoising at higher speeds.
> 
> View attachment 165668
> View attachment 165669


What year is your boat


----------



## Josiah Harper (Aug 10, 2018)

skiffjet said:


> I have a Hog Island SW16 paired with a 60/40 Tohatsu jet. It absolutely gets up on plane and will do 28 mph. What size motor was on the one you rode in? I live in South Carolina and have lots of shoals on our rivers and it handles very well. Only downside is you need to have weight in the front of the boat to keep it from porpoising at higher speeds.
> 
> View attachment 165668
> View attachment 165669


Is that the congaree in the background? I launch at that rosewood ramp a lot.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

That top picture is not, the river is very wide at Rosewood. Josiah if you ever see a green hog island, say hello I should be up there a good bit in the spring. Plus there would be 5 people sitting on the dock trying to fish, ha.


----------



## Josiah Harper (Aug 10, 2018)

Greg Allison said:


> That top picture is not, the river is very wide at Rosewood. Josiah if you ever see a green hog island, say hello I should be up there a good bit in the spring. Plus there would be 5 people sitting on the dock trying to fish, ha.


Greg, I’ve seen you out on the saluda. I’ve got a G3 with a yammy jet. I’ll give you a shout this spring


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Is the price difference significant? I imagine it would be. Do they get hot to the touch in summer?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

They are a good platform. My only problem with them is the weight. Pretty heavy for a 16' boat.


----------



## Brian1 (Jan 18, 2021)

trekker said:


> They are a good platform. My only problem with them is the weight. Pretty heavy for a 16' boat.


What are you comparing it to


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I ran one with a 60/40 merc , the Trout Bros. Plate on the pump is a game changer and stops the porpoising


----------



## Brian1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Capt.Ron said:


> I ran one with a 60/40 merc , the Trout Bros. Plate on the pump is a game changer and stops the porpoising
> View attachment 165777


Nice setup. What is your top speed


----------



## Brian1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Capt.Ron said:


> I ran one with a 60/40 merc , the Trout Bros. Plate on the pump is a game changer and stops the porpoising
> View attachment 165777


What is the website for that plate


----------



## JustSomeDude (Apr 11, 2020)

Brian1 said:


> Does anyone on here have a Hog Island SW16. . If so whats your experience been. How does it ride. Does it get up on plane. What speeds can you get. Do hou have pics of your boat. I live in central Texas and fly fish rocky, stumpy rivers. I’m looking into possibly getting a hog island sw16. However after riding in one I wasn’t impressed. It didn’t get fully on plane and could on get 19 mph.


If you're still looking one just popped up for sale on Trick My Skiff.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Brian1 said:


> What is the website for that plate


It took me a while to find it.


WHALESTAILS NEW – Troutt and Sons Inc.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Dang it, now I might need a whale tail, and I thought those were only popular when I was in college.


----------



## skiffjet (Jan 19, 2021)

Josiah Harper said:


> Is that the congaree in the background? I launch at that rosewood ramp a lot.


This is the Savannah river in Augusta. Planning to head to the congaree soon for stripers.


----------



## skiffjet (Jan 19, 2021)

Brian1 said:


> Thanks for your reply. What do you use for weight in the bow to deal with porpoising. Update. The HI I rode on is a 2020 Tohatsu 40 jet. It had a poling platform and rear deck 2 batteries 2 6 gal gas cans terrova trolling motor in bow


I put about 80 pounds worth of dumbells in the front storage hatch, which has worked great so far. I still have room to store a few rods tubes and other gear as well. The trolling motor and battery up front help as well.


----------



## skiffjet (Jan 19, 2021)

Brian1 said:


> What year is your boat


It is a 2020, just a few months old.


----------



## skiffjet (Jan 19, 2021)

Greg Allison said:


> I have a 30/40 Yamaha jet, no problems with getting up on plane, but 19 mph is my top speed. I have an older boat that was made in 2012, so they might have made some improvements since then. I definitely think you will have some trade off from a nice fiberglass skiff for an indestructible boat. They can be hard to rig if you want a bunch of fancy accessories.
> 
> Skiffjet where are you located in SC?


I live in Aiken, Sc.


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

Capt.Ron said:


> It took me a while to find it.
> 
> 
> WHALESTAILS NEW – Troutt and Sons Inc.


Did adding the whale tail help with porpoising on your jet hog?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Creekchub said:


> Did adding the whale tail help with porpoising on your jet hog?


Made all the difference in the world, seriously


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

Capt.Ron said:


> Made all the difference in the world, seriously


Which one did you put on your boat?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

We had the trout bros one for the 60/40 merc


----------



## Josh3 (Apr 16, 2020)

The dumb bells are a great idea. 

Im in the market for a HI skiff 16. anyone have any leads on one for sale?


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

Josh3 said:


> The dumb bells are a great idea.
> 
> Im in the market for a HI skiff 16. anyone have any leads on one for sale?


Big frank outdoors had a used one for sale not too long ago


----------



## Josh3 (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks Creekchub, I called them today. Its a side console and Im really wanting a tiller but may need to jump on that one


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

Josh3 said:


> Thanks Creekchub, I called them today. Its a side console and Im really wanting a tiller but may need to jump on that one


What state you located in? I knew a dude who had one for sale last month. Not sure if he sold it though


----------



## Josh3 (Apr 16, 2020)

Creekchub said:


> What state you located in? I knew a dude who had one for sale last month. Not sure if he sold it though


Alabama, willing to travel


----------

